# Cargo Liner up to first row seating



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Do the rear seats lay flat in the cruzen hatch ?

Get 3 cages or I do think some company has developped a seat cover that resists staining from our pet creatures deficating upon the rear seats ..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard! :welcome:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk. If the rear seats will lie flat someone will eventually make what you're looking for.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

The rear seats do not lie completely flat, so I doubt anyone will make a cargo liner that will cover the trunk floor and the back of the rear seats.










You'll have to make your own if you want to cover that whole area. Try a carpet and linoleum store for remnants for a cheap (and disposable) protective mat.


----------



## BobSacamano443 (Jan 28, 2017)

As was noted, they don't lie completely flat so I wouldn't expect a hard rubber moulded liner but maybe something more flexible that rolls out when the seats are folded down. 

https://www.carid.com/2017-chevy-cruze-cargo-liner/lloyd-cargo-mats-345130.html

The pictures of the mats here don't show any of the actual Cruze (although it is available specifically for the hatch) but one example shows a SUV or van with one section rolled out over the seat backs. My live chat with the customer service rep was less than helpful but I may give them a call today. 

Thanks for the input and I will let everyone know if I learn anything new.


----------



## BobSacamano443 (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for the replies and welcome, everyone!

As mentioned, the seats don't lie completely flat, so I wouldn't expect a rigid cargo liner but was thinking that there might be some sort of more flexible, roll-out option available. I found this...

https://www.carid.com/2017-chevy-cruze-cargo-liner/lloyd-cargo-mats-345130.html

They have one that is supposed to be fitted to the Cruze Hatch but don't show any pictures specifically of that vehicle. One image looks like it shows an SUV or van with a portion rolled out over the rear seating though... I'm going to give them a call later and see what they say about it. Will let everyone know what I find out.

Cheers!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you can't find a US manufacturer (or at least one that pretends to be) try these guys: Motor Trend


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BobSacamano443 said:


> Thanks for the replies and welcome, everyone!
> 
> As mentioned, the seats don't lie completely flat, so I wouldn't expect a rigid cargo liner but was thinking that there might be some sort of more flexible, roll-out option available. I found this...
> 
> ...


We have a CarId rep here on CruzeTalk. Post a question in their forum.


----------

